# Which is cheaper for domestic user - Airtricity or Bord Gais?



## eamonn123456 (3 Mar 2009)

I see this debated at length on other related threads - but these long threads have confused me about the simple core issue:

if I am to switch from ESB for my domestic electricity, which is cheaper - Airtricity or Bord Gais?

Can someone summarise clearly how they compare?

Many thanks.


----------



## irishlinks (4 Mar 2009)

The cheapest rate is for existing Gas customers paying by Direct Debit. (With Bord Gais)
The next cheapest rate is from Airtricity if you pay by DD and go on their Payment Plan.


----------



## eamonn123456 (6 Mar 2009)

OK great - Airtricity for me - thanks!


----------

